

Robot arm controlled by the mind - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8677132.stm

======
freejoe76
Man, think: if World Wrestling Entertainment got ahold of this, we could see
fights between six-armed wrestlers on Pay Per View TV.

~~~
freejoe76
That's also assuming we could attach extra arms on top of the two we've
already got.

